# Afghanistan Photo War



## GAP (23 Jun 2009)

Afghanistan Photo War 1

Afghanistan Photo War 2 - Link does not work

Afghanistan Photo War 3


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2009)

Nice shots!


----------



## bradlupa (23 Jun 2009)

Glad to see Canadian soldiers in some of the photos.  I wonder who won the roller hockey game though. (last link)


----------



## 40below (23 Jun 2009)

Long as we're posting photos, I thought I'd toss these from last week up. They're the winners of the Peregrines, the annual British Navy photo contest, and 12, 15 and 19 in particular are screensaver-worthy:

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/PictureViewers/GalleryPeregrineTrophy2009.htm


----------



## Babbling Brooks (23 Jun 2009)

There's a NATO subordinate command sponsoring a video contest for troops who have served in Afghanistan (in uniform now, or retired).

http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2009/06/contest.html



> I've been saying for a long time that the most compelling spokespeople we have for the mission, other than the Afghans themselves, are those on the front lines doing the difficult and dangerous work to secure and rebuild that country.
> 
> So to all you Afghanistan veterans reading (in uniform or retired) here's your chance - sponsored by The Powers That Be - to say what needs to be said from your own perspective.
> 
> And to those of you who think this is trite, or hokey, or overly safe: it's a HUGE step forward for a governmental/military organization. If it's not a bold enough step for you, suck it up and get behind it anyway. All non-participation does is reinforce the idea that bold steps aren't worth taking.


----------



## VIChris (3 Jul 2009)

Noobie question: Isn't posting the names and home towns of those soldiers a security issue in regards to possible reprisals against the soldiers families back home?

Great photos all the same.


----------



## Rinker (3 Jul 2009)

they made some decent furniture out of that fencing.


----------

